# Raw Cleanup



## karmastyx (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi all,

We've struggled to find a kibble that works for us and our 6 month old pup.

So we've finally bit the bullet and got some prepared raw meals and we gave her one tonight... She loved it. Never seen a cleaner bowl!

However, after eating the family have been treating her like she's radioactive!

How do you raw feeders manage your dog post meal? Business as usual? Set time until you let them lick you again? Do you restrict they're toys during this time? Our pup loves kisses! 🤣


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Golly, it never occurred to me to treat her any different. It's not like there is raw food stuck all over her face. And I have handled the food while prepping it and haven't suffered any consequences. We are cautious about kisses at this stage, but has nothing to do with her meals and everything to do with baby teeth and over-exuberance. (She is just shy of 4 months.)
BTW - great choice to go raw. So much more healthy for our dogs.
Whereas we feed raw with just barely warming it enough to take the refrigerator chill off, we have a friend who cooks his dog meals. So that is an option as well. You would want to gently cook so the nutrients aren't degraded.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I clean their bowls with warm soapy water and rinse off. My dogs don't have loose jowls so they look clean. I never worry about it but they also don't lick us. None of us, including small kids, have gotten sick. But they do eat some gross stuff once in a while


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

When they get a Raw meaty bone or chickens or chicken quarters. I do tend to wipe off (damp clean towel) the muzzle and front lower legs.

Edit: I wipe down the crate mat too regularly but certainly after a sloppy meal

When you get to feel the coat changes from eating raw no more radio active lol so soft.
Plus they smell so much better.
I had to really convince my husband on the cost and demand in the end lol
He will now talk about how different and healthy they are from the food changes. The bill still gets an eye roll but he is sold.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, no bad doggy breath, great teeth and coat. And it is so fun seeing them enjoy chewing the real stuff instead of Nyla bones


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

We’ve switched to one raw one kibble meal. Yard clean up is sooo much better with raw. I also don’t think he’s shedding as much. Little bowl cleaning required - it’s licked clean.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Food on floor in compound or on kitchen floor. Dog eats, and when finished, I give a quick mop.

Dog comes for a fuss. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

